# Rural King



## Vol

Don't know if you have a RK store in your area, but they have their Black Friday sale already going on. I went by an RK store in a bordering county today to pick up some Timothy Seed($60 for a 50# bag of Climax).

I noticed near the front entrance they had tables stacked high with 5 pocket jeans. They were $7.99 and come with a LIFETIME warranty. The sign said if they split out or get a hole in them just bring them back for a new pair. They were all relaxed fit and they have odd waist sizes like 35" waist....which is what I wear and is hard to find without ordering. They are a pretty remarkable jean for $8.

Just thought I would pass it on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Wish I had one.....I’d have to take em up on the jeans.


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Wish I had one.....I'd have to take em up on the jeans.


I would too, except 35" might be a little too tight. 

Larry


----------



## stack em up

r82230 said:


> I would too, except 35" might be a little too tight.
> 
> Larry


Yeah, I haven't worn 35" jeans since early early junior high.... Used to wear 38 forever but lately these Jean companies have been making their 38s too small, moved up to a 40 and its a little more comfortable.


----------



## haybaler101

I will have to check that out. Pretty comfy in the standard 36" myself.


----------



## clowers

Check the hot water heater stack, you may need to turn the thermostat down.

Could not resist


----------



## Tx Jim

stack em up said:


> Yeah, I haven't worn 35" jeans since early early junior high.... Used to wear 38 forever but lately these Jean companies have been making their 38s too small, moved up to a 40 and its a little more comfortable.


May also be leaving jeans in clothes drier "too long"!!! :lol:


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> Yeah, I haven't worn 35" jeans since early early junior high.... Used to wear 38 forever but lately these Jean companies have been making their 38s too small, moved up to a 40 and its a little more comfortable.


I contribute it to the changed measuring system.  I'm old enough to remember buying seed corn that had 56# in it, then they went to 50# bags (without lowering the price even), then to just so many kernels per bag. Doesn't matter if the bag only weighs 42# or not.

I'm glad i don't grow corn anymore, I'd hate counting to almost 80,000 and get interrupted, loosing track of where i was at and having to start over.  What nobody checks and trusts the seed companies?

Larry


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> I will have to check that out. Pretty comfy in the standard 36" myself.


That is what I usually buy and cinch my belt up snug. I like the 35" as I don't have to wear a belt with them when operating machinery making it more comfortable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaulN

I don't understand how anyone can offer a lifetime warranty on jeans. Every pair I've ever owned will eventually get a hole in them. With a warranty like that, I'd be set for life!


----------



## RockmartGA

stack em up said:


> Yeah, I haven't worn 35" jeans since early early junior high.... Used to wear 38 forever but lately these Jean companies have been making their 38s too small, moved up to a 40 and its a little more comfortable.


Meet Bubba. Wears same size pants that he did in high school. LOL


----------



## r82230

RockmartGA said:


> Meet Bubba. Wears same size pants that he did in high school. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart (2).jpg


That's my wife's brother, still wearing size 32" pants (according to him). BTW, he prefers that you call him either Mark or "God's gift to women". :lol:

I remember him telling MIL, to buy him the ones with 'stretchy' waist bands, because the seem to fit better. 

I wonder what he's doing in Georgia anyhow. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

r82230 said:


> I wonder what he's doing in Georgia anyhow.
> 
> Larry


Running away from Whitmers lockdowns......


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> Running away from Whitmers lockdowns......


Not only is that funny, wife says you can keep him. too. Hopefully, he locates with the rest of liberals on the dole (he didn't work for 18 out of 20 years he was married, want to guess why his ex divorced him?).

Larry

PS BTW, he's one of the Governor's folks, who thinks she walks on water.


----------



## somedevildawg

Im purty sure he wouldn’t “fit in” real well down in this neck of the woods....lessin’ he went to Atl, then all bets are off! Sounds like he deserves him some ATL


----------



## SCtrailrider

Next time ya go by see if they have any 32x32 size.. I'll be happy to send ya the money, and I'll test the warranty as well....


----------



## somedevildawg

Holy crap.....32? I might have some of my old Sears Toughskins from back in the 7th grade  you never suffered “move away from table” syndrome did you. My dad would have to tell us to back off.....”wait 30 min and see if your still hungry, if you are, grab a glass of milk” (usually powdered , mom would buy a gallon of “real” milk a week, when it was done....) I think it ingrained an attitude of “eat it now, there may not be any left later”  and the fact that there was 7 of us, and I was the youngest...


----------



## JOR Farm

Those are the same pants mommy used to buy for me only ones I outgrew before I destroyed. I wore 32x34 in 7th grade then 34x34 in 8th still wear 34x34 at 43 years old though I have swapped to carhartt dungree's but they are no comparison to those toughskins.


----------



## stack em up

somedevildawg said:


> Holy crap.....32? I might have some of my old Sears Toughskins from back in the 7th grade  you never suffered "move away from table" syndrome did you. My dad would have to tell us to back off....."wait 30 min and see if your still hungry, if you are, grab a glass of milk" (usually powdered , mom would buy a gallon of "real" milk a week, when it was done....) I think it ingrained an attitude of "eat it now, there may not be any left later"  and the fact that there was 7 of us, and I was the youngest...


I grew up the youngest of 4 boys, youngest older brother is 7 years older. Between them and my Dad, it was "eats the fastest gets the mostest" Leftovers was not a common occurrence either. Mom would buy 5 gallons of milk a week, after it was gone, drink water.


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> I grew up the youngest of 4 boys, youngest older brother is 7 years older. Between them and my Dad, it was "eats the fastest gets the mostest" Leftovers was not a common occurrence either. Mom would buy 5 gallons of milk a week, after it was gone, drink water.


I guess I was 'lucky' as far as milk, we hauled 1 1-2 to 2 gals up morning and the same at night right from the bulk tank after milking cows. Now as far as leftover or seconds, hmmmm Mom, Dad, Grandpa, hired man and 6 kids............ better clean your plate was the rule.  Had to 'leave some' for everyone else. IF (big word) there was some left you could have them, but I think my mom (last one in the passing lane), probably didn't always get a belly full (now that I look back at those days).

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

I can assure you she went hungry before she would allow the kids to......it's a common trait amongst the better half of our population. Dad would make us "fend for ourselves"....dogs wasn't real fat either, lean and trim, wasn't a whole lot of scraps....momma would put all the leftovers in soup on Friday. I sure wish we woulda known or had access to fresh milk. I hated that powdered milk, wasn't too bad in cereal....
Speaking of Sears and Roebuck, did y'all have a candy "kiosk" in the store? Mom would give us each a quarter to get some candy in a bag.....man was it delicious. I always got dipped peanuts or malted milk balls.....needed .26 cents tho, had to pay Uncle Sam too 
Sears used to wrap a lot of presents too....they had expert wrappers. Of course Santa was taking pictures a lot at Sears too.....I miss Sears and Roebuck, the store, the catalogue....their merchandising method of "good", "better" "best". They just never adapted.....


----------



## JOR Farm

I don't think ours had the candy but I still would have spent my quarter on the little plane ride out by the front door. Darn thing never got off the ground.


----------



## Aaroncboo

I've said for years that Amazon is the new age sears. If sears would have gone to the internet and did what the catalog did it would still be here.


----------



## RockmartGA

somedevildawg said:


> I miss Sears and Roebuck,


I miss the old Craftsman hand tools. Nothing better on Christmas morning to see something shiny under the tree with "Craftsman" written on it.


----------



## r82230

somedevildawg said:


> .I miss Sears and Roebuck, the store, the catalogue...


Especially the catalogue, seems as a young boy I might have looked at more than just the toy section.  No not the tool section either, give you a hint, most of them were white. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

I learned a lot about the human anatomy from them as well.....


----------



## stack em up

r82230 said:


> Especially the catalogue, seems as a young boy I might have looked at more than just the toy section.  No not the tool section either, give you a hint, most of them were white.
> 
> Larry


I wouldn't have guessed you were looking at refrigerators....


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> I wouldn't have guessed you were looking at refrigerators....


Something that I thought was 'hotter', stoves??? 

Larry


----------



## broadriverhay

Yes , the one in Five Points , Columbia SC had a candy counter. My Dad always got hot cashews when we went in and ate them while walking around.


----------



## Troy Farmer

The one in Augusta, GA had a candy and nut counter too. Those hot cashews were great! It was always a big deal to go. We would go on Sunday cause GA didn't have blue laws and the stores were open. SC was dead silent on Sunday. Not anymore.


----------



## broadriverhay

We are telling our age here.


----------

